# 1993 Nissan PickUp wont start right away



## Jkicks671 (Oct 23, 2017)

I replaced my starter on my truck. But it still whines when I try to start it, but eventually it?ll startup slowly any reason why is just whines. My flywheel is fine and my starter is brand new.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's hard to say without seeing it for myself, but if you went aftermarket on the starter, you "may" have gotten a bad starter. I learned a long time ago that when it comes to starters, alternators and distributors, it's best to stick with genuine Nissan remans. That said, make sure the battery and cables are in good condition and connections are clean and tight. If there is a lot of miles on the engine, you may want to make sure engine compression is within specs.


----------

